# NIE with quick turn around



## GrahamHo (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi people,

Im moving to Gran Canaria in August and need to sort out a NIE. I have read on lots of forums about how to do it in person etc but it takes anything from 2-6 weeks for your NIE paper to be collected.

Problem is that im going to GC in April for a week and was hoping to sort it out then. But i wont be back till august to collect it, Will they hold it that long?? or is there a way to get a quick turn around of a day or 2??

I see that i can do it through a company in the UK but it seems to cost a fortune and i have to go to london etc to sign the docs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

GrahamHo said:


> I have read on lots of forums about how to do it in person etc but it takes anything from 2-6 weeks for your NIE paper to be collected


Everywhere is different but when I got mine it involved making an appointment at the Police Station in advance. Turn up and join a big queue. Fill out their form (not anything you print off from the helpful internet because it will be wrong). Hand over form. They stamp it and send you off to a bank. Pay a small fee at the bank. Walk back to Police Station with receipt of payment. Jump queue like everyone else. Thrust bank receipt into persons face. They print off your NIE. Walk out

All in all took about two hours


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

GrahamHo said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Im moving to Gran Canaria in August and need to sort out a NIE. I have read on lots of forums about how to do it in person etc but it takes anything from 2-6 weeks for your NIE paper to be collected.
> 
> ...


Hi, we left it to our solicitor, he took us to the police station and we were in and out in a few minutes! obviously it cost us his time but well worth it i think.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Mine took six months, like Andy says, it is different from place to place, I never went near a Police station. You will need Birth; Marriage certificates if applicable, Passport, house documents or rental agreement. I do not think you will be able to obtain the same in a week, but do let us know, 

Hepa


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have just done mine through the Spanish embassy in Cairo, they sent me the online application to fill. I arrived at the Spanish embassy with my application form and a copy of my passport.. no fee. I am now awaiting my NIE number.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

"spain" "paperwork" "quick turnaround"... not words you usually see in the same sentence!

My NIE took 2 weeks, BUT once I had NIE the residencia paper (the green jobby they fob us off with now) was instant.

Even padron took 2 weeks at my last house, although I was pleasantly surprised when I went to my local ajuntamiente today to register at a new house, and the town hall here were very polite.. asked me some questions, gave me NO papers to fill in, and did it there and then. All I had to do was show house papers, NIE and passport and sign one form which the kind lady filled in for me! 

My flabber had never been so gasted!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

*My flabber had never been so gasted! *

I like that!!!!!!

Hepa


----------



## dinnow (Feb 14, 2011)

Hepa said:


> Mine took six months, like Andy says, it is different from place to place, I never went near a Police station. Hepa


So who issued yours then?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

dinnow said:


> So who issued yours then?


One of the many government offices, the same place that document driving licences (We don't have a Trafico). Reading the many posts, we have quite a different system for almost all forms of bureaucracy, sometimes seems like living in a different country,

Hepa


----------



## dinnow (Feb 14, 2011)

I know that the Canaries are a bit of a law unto themselves but I am intrigued now because the only body that can issue your NIE is the Policia Nacional. Even if you apply to a Spanish Consulate whether in the UK or anywhere in the world, all they do is send it to Policia Nacional in Madrid. So do you have Policia Nacional in the Canaries?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

ShinyAndy said:


> Everywhere is different but when I got mine it involved making an appointment at the Police Station in advance. Turn up and join a big queue. Fill out their form (not anything you print off from the helpful internet because it will be wrong). Hand over form. They stamp it and send you off to a bank. Pay a small fee at the bank. Walk back to Police Station with receipt of payment. Jump queue like everyone else. Thrust bank receipt into persons face. They print off your NIE. Walk out
> 
> All in all took about two hours


Our experience was more or less the same as Andy's.We were given a numbered ticket when we turned up at the Police Station - I think fifty tickets are given out each day. We did however print off and fill in the form in the Sticky which was accepted and saved us a lot of time as people who didn't arrive with the form filled in were handed one and had to go to the back of the queue.
It really is a simple process and I see no earthly reason why anyone should pay a gestor etc. for this service.
People who turned up with 'helpers' were treated no differently from anyone else.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

dinnow said:


> I know that the Canaries are a bit of a law unto themselves but I am intrigued now because the only body that can issue your NIE is the Policia Nacional. Even if you apply to a Spanish Consulate whether in the UK or anywhere in the world, all they do is send it to Policia Nacional in Madrid. So do you have Policia Nacional in the Canaries?


Policia National are on the larger islands, we do not have them here.

However it could well be that they did in fact issue our Residencia and NIE. The documents could have been forwarded by the office that we dealt with to Tenerife but I am only guessing. I do know that the police checks were done by the local Guardia Civil and the certificate of convivencia was provided by the Ayuntamiento.

The main reason we obtained residencia was that we then could then obtain ferry and air fares at almost half price, the first ferry crossing after obtaining the residencia and NIE covered the cost of the documents and the return journey more than paid for the photographs,

Hepa


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Further to the above, the NIE and Residencia was issued by the Oficina Extranjeros, Santa Cruz de Tenerife. Perhaps there is such an office in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria,

Hepa


----------



## dinnow (Feb 14, 2011)

Hepa said:


> Further to the above, the NIE and Residencia was issued by the Oficina Extranjeros, Santa Cruz de Tenerife. Perhaps there is such an office in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria,
> 
> Hepa


Oficina de extranjeros is The Interior Ministry. I believe Policia Nacional also report to the Interior Ministry but will be happy to be corrected if that is not the case.


----------

